# 2014 IMPALAS MAGAZINE FRESNO Q-VO WEST COAST TOUR STOP APRIL,27TH 2014



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

The Original Wire Wheel Co Will have a Booth @ Fresno Super Show this Year!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Mark email the reg form, thanks!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

johnnie65 said:


> Mark email the reg form, thanks!


Johnnie check your email just sent it to you....


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Johnnie check your email just sent it to you....



Got it bro thanks.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

johnnie65 said:


> Got it bro thanks.


COOL......


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT.....


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt.


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

when pre reg start and end.
BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE THERE


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

ImpalasMagazine said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT.....


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

bttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

THE BIGGEST & BADDEST SHOW TO HIT THE 559


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT...


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

can someone back home help me out I have a 2003 escalade on 24s with a lowering kit on it one of my bottom a arms broke so I put the the 2 bottom stock a arms back on. Now when I start to drive forward the car will raise about 4 inches and when you put it in reverse in will lower back down 4 inches wtf is going on crazy shit . does it have anything to do with that tension bar that goes thru the back of the A arm. Please help thanks


----------



## MADTOWN (Feb 8, 2009)

Your ride is giving you a hint bro, it wants to be bagged. Lol


TUFENUF said:


> can someone back home help me out I have a 2003 escalade on 24s with a lowering kit on it one of my bottom a arms broke so I put the the 2 bottom stock a arms back on. Now when I start to drive forward the car will raise about 4 inches and when you put it in reverse in will lower back down 4 inches wtf is going on crazy shit . does it have anything to do with that tension bar that goes thru the back of the A arm. Please help thanks


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

We will be taking Pre-Reg starting this Monday Indoor Space is limited.So if anyone needs a Pre Reg Form you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

felix96 said:


> when pre reg start and end.
> BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE THERE


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Bump


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

HOTEL INFORMATION
SUPER 8 FRESNO
2127 INYO & VAN NESS
FRESNO,CA 93721
(559)268-0621
"ONE BLOCK FROM THE CONVENTION CENTER"
YOU MUST CALL THE HOTEL & MENTION "IMPALAS MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER CUSTOM CAR SHOW TO RECEIVE THE DISCOUNT RATE:thumbsup:
*SINGLE OR DOUBLE BED OUR $75.00 PER NIGHT!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

See you there TTT IMPALAS


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

I don't get the whole invite only hop thing can someone explain


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

The Biggest Car Show to hit the 559 Sunday April 
27th 11am-5pm @ Fresno Convention Center Over
400 Hundred BEST OF BEST LOWRIDERS,SUV,BOMBS,EURO,BIKES & 
MORE......


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

TTT.....


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt for impalas.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

johnnie65 said:


> Ttt for impalas.


Johnnie you bring that Bad Ass 65 Impala to the show.....


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> The Biggest Car Show to hit the 559 Sunday April
> 27th 11am-5pm @ Fresno Convention Center Over
> 400 Hundred BEST OF BEST LOWRIDERS,SUV,BOMBS,EURO,BIKES &
> MORE......



BUMP


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

THIS SHOW IS OUTDOOR & INDOOR SPACES ARE LIMITED YOU "MUST PRE-REGISTER DUE BY APRIL 21st ANYONE NEEDING A PRE*REG FORM EMAIL ME @ [email protected]


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

O yes SOCAL IN THE HOUSE 1 MORE TIME READY TO DEFEAT THE TITLE


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

TTT...


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Johnnie you bring that Bad Ass 65 Impala to the show.....



Lol. Thanks for the compliment. But yeah, we getting all our pre reg together and sending them together. Should be in your hands first week of April.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttmft for da homies


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ROLL CALL FOR THE 2014 IMPALAS MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER SHOW:thumbsup:
*BLVD KINGS C.C
*IMPALAS C.C
*TRAFFIC C.C
*BROWN SOCIETY.C.C
*REZMADE C.C
*LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB
*AZTEC IMAGE C.C
*SANGRE LATINA C.C
*ROLLERZ ONLY C.C
*FRESNO CLASSICS C.C
*CARNALES UNIDOS C.C
*SI SE PUEDE C.C
*TOPDOGS C.C
*NEW STYLE C.C
*IMPERIALS C.C
*MADERA'S FINEST C.C
*NO LIMIT BIKE CLUB
*USO C.C
*FAMILY LOYALTY C.C
*PADRINOS C.C
*LATIN WORLD C.C
*CHEVROLET C.C
*NOKTURNAL
*DELEGATION C.C
*OLD MEMORIES C.C
*SWIFT C.C
*XPLIZIT C.C
**OLDIES.C.C
*NUESTRO PRIDE C.C
*NOCTURNAL C.C
*SUAVECITO C.C
*


----------



## MADTOWN (Feb 8, 2009)

Madera's Finest Car Club will be there.


ImpalasMagazine said:


> ROLL CALL FOR THE 2014 IMPALAS MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER SHOW:thumbsup:
> *BLVD KINGS C.C
> *IMPALAS C.C
> *TRAFFIC C.C
> ...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ROLL CALL FOR THE 2014 IMPALAS MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER SHOW:thumbsup:
> *BLVD KINGS C.C
> *IMPALAS C.C
> *TRAFFIC C.C
> ...


LOT'S OF PRE-REG STARTING TO COME IN....YOU MUST SENT 2 PHOTOS OF YOUR VEHICLE NON-RETURNABLE FOR INDOORS:thumbsup:..... MOVE-IN IS SATURDAY APRIL 26TH 5PM-11PM.............
AFTER THE "KEARNEY PARK LOWRIDER REUNION PICNIC"


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> HOTEL INFORMATION
> SUPER 8 FRESNO
> 2127 INYO & VAN NESS
> FRESNO,CA 93721
> ...


JUST BOOKED OUR ROOM FOR FRESNO GOING TO BE 
A LONG WEEKEND PICNIC ON SATURDAY & CAR SHOW NEXT DAY......


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


>


TTT....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

IMPALAS MAGAZINE NEXT TOUR STOP IS @ FRESNO CONVENTION CENTER APRIL 27th 2014 11AM-5PM:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> LOT'S OF PRE-REG STARTING TO COME IN....YOU MUST SENT 2 PHOTOS OF YOUR VEHICLE NON-RETURNABLE FOR INDOORS:thumbsup:..... MOVE-IN IS SATURDAY APRIL 26TH 5PM-11PM.............
> AFTER THE "KEARNEY PARK LOWRIDER REUNION PICNIC"


TTT......


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ROLL CALL FOR THE 2014 IMPALAS MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER SHOW:thumbsup:
> *BLVD KINGS C.C
> *IMPALAS C.C
> *TRAFFIC C.C
> ...


:worship:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

"A LITTLE MORE THAN A MONTH AWAY.......HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE @ IMPALAS OUTDOOR/INDOOR SUPER SHOW IN FRESNO,CA ON APRIL 27TH :thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ROLL CALL FOR THE 2014 IMPALAS MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER SHOW:thumbsup:
> *BLVD KINGS C.C
> *IMPALAS C.C
> *TRAFFIC C.C
> ...


89 CAR PRE-REGISTERED:thumbsup:
THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT REGISTER NOW THIS SHOW WILL SELL OUT "INDOOR IS LIMITED IF ANY ONE NEEDS A PRE-REG FORM PLEASE EMAIL ME @ [email protected]


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

ImpalasMagazine said:


>


TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

100 CARS HAVE PRE-REG!!!! LAST DAY TO PRE-REG IS APRIL 21ST WE WILL BE TAKING PRE-REG THIS WEEKEND @ THE AZTEC IMAGE 4TH ANNUAL SHOW IN BAKERSFIELD:thumbsup:

NEXT STOP FRESNO SUPER SHOW APRIL 27TH 2014:worship:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Our reg being fill out this wkend mark. And I will be sending them in next week.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

johnnie65 said:


> Our reg being fill out this wkend mark. And I will be sending them in next week.


THANKS JOHNNIE:thumbsup: IT'S GOING DOWN FRESNO SUPER SHOW!!!!!
uffin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

That's a koo flyer.


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## 02hop (Apr 6, 2006)

I will be there all the way from Australia repping OLD SKOOL RYDZ. I will be looking at buying a car 1961-1964 hardtop or 1965-1968 rag, and a gbody upto 25 g for the right impala and 10g for a gbody. Pm me if u have something g to sell see you all there can't wait.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

02hop said:


> I will be there all the way from Australia repping OLD SKOOL RYDZ. I will be looking at buying a car 1961-1964 hardtop or 1965-1968 rag, and a gbody upto 25 g for the right impala and 10g for a gbody. Pm me if u have something g to sell see you all there can't wait.


TTT...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo to the gente...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


>


WE WILL BE IN FRENSO ALL DAY TODAY SATURDAY @ THE CONVENTION CENTER PICKING UP PRE-REG FROM 11AM-3PM IF ANY ONE HAS ANY QUESTIONS CALL US @ (408)314-4686 THANKS!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

BIG THANKS TO ALL THE SOLO RIDERS & CAR CLUBS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT TODAY IN FRENSO WE HAVE 140 ENTRYS ALL READY PRE-REG SO FAR!!!!!! WE ONLY HAVE ROOM FOR 400 ENTRYS.......YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS SHOW!!!!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Damn mark I wish I had read u were in town. We had a meeting and filled out reg forms. Would have tried to hook up with u. But I will send in this week.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

johnnie65 said:


> Damn mark I wish I had read u were in town. We had a meeting and filled out reg forms. Would have tried to hook up with u. But I will send in this week.


Johnnie call me (408)314-4686 I'll be in Frenso all day Tomorrow Maybe we can hook up...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Met up with mark. Blvd king are pre reg and ready to go.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> 89 CAR PRE-REGISTERED:thumbsup:
> THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT REGISTER NOW THIS SHOW WILL SELL OUT "INDOOR IS LIMITED IF ANY ONE NEEDS A PRE-REG FORM PLEASE EMAIL ME @
> MAR
> [email protected][/
> SIZE]



WE HAVE 150 ENTRY PRE-REG!!!! FOR THE IMPALAS FRENSO SUPER SHOW FOR APRIL 27TH 2014 GOING DOWN @ THE FRENSO CONVENTION CENTER THIS WILL BE THE FIRST LOWRIDER CAR SHOW IN A LONG TIME......LET'S MAKE HISTORY...IF ANY ONE HAS PICTURES OF THE FIRST LOWRIDER HAPPENING FROM 1980 PLEASE PUT THEM UP THANKS THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT SHOW DEADLINE FOR PRE-REG IS APRIL 21ST INDOOR IS LIMITED


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


>


TTT.....


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

BUMP.....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

HERE OUR THE HOTELS NEAR THE CONVENTION CENTER FOR THE IMPALAS MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER SHOW APRIL 27TH 2014:thumbsup:

LA QUINTA INNS & SUITES
2926 TULARE ST
FRESNO,TULARE 93721
(559)442-1110

RADISSON HOTEL
2233 VENTURA STREET
FRESNO,CA 93721
(559)268-1000
THE FRESNO SUPER SHOW SOLD OUT THE RADISSON!!!!

SUPER 8
2127 INYO & VAN NESS
FRESNO,CA 93721
(559)268-0621
THE SUPER 8 HOTEL STILL HAS 20 ROOMS LEFT FOR SATURDAY NIGHT FOR $75 DOUBLE BED ROOMS:thumbsup:


YOU MUST CALL THE HOTEL AND MENTION IMPALAS SUPER SHOW TO RECEIVE SHOW PRICE RATE!!!!


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Latin World C.C will be in the house


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ROLL CALL FOR THE 2014 IMPALAS MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER SHOW:thumbsup:
> *BLVD KINGS C.C
> *IMPALAS C.C
> *TRAFFIC C.C
> ...


LAST DAY TO PRE-REG WILL BE APRIL 21ST 2014 VEHICLE ENTRY FEE PRE-REG.$30.00 (DAY OF SHOW)$40.00 BIKE ENTRY FEE PRE-REG $15.00 NON PRE-REG (DAY OF SHOW) $25.00!!!


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

BAKO BULLYZ said:


>


TTT....


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> HERE OUR THE TWO HOTELS NEAR THE CONVENTION CENTER FOR THE IMPALAS MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER SHOW APRIL 27TH 2014:thumbsup:
> 
> RADISSON HOTEL
> 2233 VENTURA STREET
> ...


Between the 2 hotels. Go with radisson. Alot better hotel. Really nice and comfortable. Better complimentary breakfest, more parking and directly across the street from show. Probably a$30 difference a nite but worth it.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/events/741167485902087/?source=1


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ADVANCED TICKETS ARE BEING SOLD FOR $20 AT KOOL DESIGNS IN FRESNO (559)252-5665 OR AT THE SELLAND ARENA BOX OFFICE IN FRESNO
:thumbsup:


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ROLL CALL FOR THE 2014 IMPALAS MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER SHOW:thumbsup:
> *BLVD KINGS C.C
> *IMPALAS C.C
> *TRAFFIC C.C
> ...


THE ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL CO. WILL HAVE A BOOTH @ THE FRESNO SUPER SHOW!


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> WE HAVE 150 ENTRY PRE-REG!!!! FOR THE IMPALAS FRENSO SUPER SHOW FOR APRIL 27TH 2014 GOING DOWN @ THE FRENSO CONVENTION CENTER THIS WILL BE THE FIRST LOWRIDER CAR SHOW IN A LONG TIME......LET'S MAKE HISTORY...IF ANY ONE HAS PICTURES OF THE FIRST LOWRIDER
> HAPPENING FROM 1980 PLEASE PUT THEM
> UP THANKS THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT SHOW
> DEADLINE FOR PRE-REG IS APRIL 21ST
> INDOOR IS LIMITED


YOU DON'T WHAT TO MISS THIS SHOW!


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

Will be there FRESNO CLASSICS CAR CLUB


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ROLL CALL FOR THE 2014 IMPALAS MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER SHOW:thumbsup:
> *BLVD KINGS C.C
> *IMPALAS C.C
> *TRAFFIC C.C
> ...


TTT...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ROLL CALL FOR THE 2014 IMPALAS MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER SHOW:thumbsup:
*BLVD KINGS C.C
*IMPALAS C.C
*TRAFFIC C.C
*BROWN SOCIETY.C.C
*REZMADE C.C
*LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB
*AZTEC IMAGE C.C
*SANGRE LATINA C.C
*ROLLERZ ONLY C.C
*FRESNO CLASSICS C.C
*CARNALES UNIDOS C.C
*SI SE PUEDE C.C
*TOPDOGS C.C
*NEW STYLE C.C
*IMPERIALS C.C
*MADERA'S FINEST C.C
*NO LIMIT BIKE CLUB
*USO C.C
*FAMILY LOYALTY C.C
*PADRINOS C.C
*SWIFT C.C
*EPLIZIT C.C
*NOCTURNAL C.C
*NUESTRO PRIDE C.C
**OLD MEMORIES C.C
*OLDIES C.C
*NORCAL RIDAHZ C.C*[/QUOTE]


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj will be in the house for this one. Stop by my Dj booth to get your silly string for the big kids silly string fight.


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

GOING DOWN SUNDAY APRIL 27TH @ THE FRESNO CONVENTION CENTER!!!!!!



YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS SHOW:worship:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

THE ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL CO. WE HAVE A BOOTH AT THE FRESNO SUPER SHOW SUNDAY APRIL 27TH!


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

theoriginalwirewheelco said:


> THE ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL CO. WE HAVE A BOOTH AT THE FRESNO SUPER SHOW SUNDAY APRIL 27TH!



Nice wheels


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

BAKO BULLYZ said:


>


TTT...


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Bump


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj in the house...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS ONE!!!!!!!

GOING DOWN AT THE FRESNO CONVENTION CENTER INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW:thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Bump


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> HERE OUR THE HOTELS NEAR THE CONVENTION CENTER FOR THE IMPALAS MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER SHOW APRIL 27TH 2014:thumbsup:
> 
> LA QUINTA INNS & SUITES
> 2926 TULARE ST
> ...


WE ARE MAKING "LOWRIDER HISTORY YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT!!!!!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ROLL CALL FOR THE 2014 IMPALAS MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER SHOW:thumbsup:
> *BLVD KINGS C.C
> *IMPALAS C.C
> *TRAFFIC C.C
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Have another entry for u mark. I'll hit u up tomorrow.


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

johnnie65 said:


> Have another entry for u mark. I'll hit u up tomorrow.


Johnnie call me today i'll be in Fresno


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

get ready its going down in Fresno on the 27th don't miss out on the show


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Almost here.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

BAKO BULLYZ said:


>


10 DAYS AWAY HOMIES!!!!!"


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

Anyone performing


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

BIG THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS FOR ALL THEIR SUPPORT!! WE ONLY HAVE ROOM FOR 400 HUNDRED ENTRYS IF YOU NEED A PRE-FORM EMAIL ME @ [email protected] LAST DAY TO PRE-REG IS APRIL 21STuffin:
YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]
WE WILL BE IN FRESNO THIS FRIDAY ALL DAY PICKING UP LAST MINUTE PRE-REGISTRATION CALL ME AT (408)314-4686.......THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT SHOW! WE HAVE CARS COMING AS FAR AS TIJUANA... WE ARE MAKING "LOWRIDER HISTORY" AT THE CONVENTION CENTER NEXT WEEKEND:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ROLL CALL FOR THE 2014 IMPALAS MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER SHOW:thumbsup:
> *BLVD KINGS C.C
> *IMPALAS C.C
> *TRAFFIC C.C
> ...


:worship:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

HERE OUR THE HOTELS NEAR THE CONVENTION CENTER FOR THE IMPALAS MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER SHOW APRIL 27TH 2014!!!!!!

LA QUINTA INNS & SUITES
2926 TULARE ST
FRESNO,TULARE 93721
(559)442-1110

RADISSON HOTEL
2233 VENTURA STREET
FRESNO,CA 93721
(559)268-1000
THE FRESNO SUPER SHOW SOLD OUT THE RADISSON HOTEL!!!!

SUPER 8
2127 INYO & VAN NESS
FRESNO,CA 93721
(559)268-0621
THE SUPER 8 HOTEL STILL HAS 10 ROOMS LEFT FOR SATURDAY NIGHT FOR $75 DOUBLE BED ROOMS

YOU MUST CALL THE HOTEL AND MENTION IMPALAS SUPER SHOW TO RECEIVE SHOW 
PRICE RATE!!!!

TTT...


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Big silly string fight going down. Stop by The Cholo Dj's booth to get your cans of silly string. Near the end of the show the kids will all go off during a silly string fight...don't leave your kids out.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ADVANCED TICKETS FOR THE FRESNO SUPER SHOW NEXT SUNDAY ARE BEING SOLD FOR $20 DOLLARS AT KOOL DESIGNS IN FRESNO (559)252-5665 OR AT THE SELLAND ARENA BOX OFFICE IN FRESNO.....


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Inside the Valdez hall is nice


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

It's going down in 1 more week!!!!!


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Big silly string fight going down. Stop by The Cholo Dj's booth to get your cans of silly string. Near the end of the show the kids will all go off during a silly string fight...don't leave your kids out.



:yes:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ROLL CALL FOR THE 2014 IMPALAS MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER SHOW:thumbsup:
> *BLVD KINGS C.C
> *IMPALAS C.C
> *TRAFFIC C.C
> ...


 Happy Easter to all the Car Clubs & Solo Riders 
See Everyone Next Weekend..You Don't Want To Miss The Fresno Super Show!!!!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

bullet one said:


> QUOTE]
> WE ARE MAKING "LOWRIDER HISTORY"NEXT
> WEEKEND...FIRST LOWRIDER SHOW EVER
> HELD INDOOR/OUTDOOR AT THE FRESNO CONVENTION CENTER...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Big silly string fight going down. Stop by The Cholo Dj's booth to get your cans of silly string. Near the end of the show the kids will all go off during a silly string fight...don't leave your kids out.




TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

6 days and counting!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TODAY WAS THE DEADLINE FOR PRE-REG!!! MOVE-IN FOR INDOOR SPACE IS SATURDAY 5PM-MIDNIGHT.....YOU MUST HAVE LESS THEN A QUARTER TANK OF GAS....MOVE-IN SUNDAY IS 6AM-11AM DAY OF SHOW!!!!!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

BAKO BULLYZ said:


>


ALMOST SHOWTIME!!!!!!!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

I have hyd hoses for sale if anyone looking for some. Got #6 and #8 15ft hoses. Got 4ft hoses as well. All hoses are new (Aeroquip) at good prices. Pm me for your needs. Can meet before or after show.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Is there still going to be day of show registration


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]
MOVE-IN FOR INDOOR IS SATURDAY NIGHT 5PM-11PM...
INDOOR SPACE FOR THE "IMPALAS MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER SHOW" THIS SUNDAY IS SOLD OUT!!!!!
YOU CAN STILL REGISTER SUNDAY DAY OF SHOW FOR OUTDOORS....GATES WILL OPEN AT 6AM-11AM SUNDAY:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ROLL CALL FOR THE 2014 IMPALAS MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER SHOW:thumbsup:
*BLVD KINGS C.C
*IMPALAS C.C
*TRAFFIC C.C
*BROWN SOCIETY.C.C
*REZMADE C.C
*LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB
*AZTEC IMAGE C.C
*SANGRE LATINA C.C
*ROLLERZ ONLY C.C
*FRESNO CLASSICS C.C
*CARNALES UNIDOS C.C
*SI SE PUEDE C.C
*TOPDOGS C.C
*NEW STYLE C.C
*IMPERIALS C.C
*MADERA'S FINEST C.C
*NO LIMIT BIKE CLUB
*USO C.C
*FAMILY LOYALTY C.C
*PADRINOS C.C
*SWIFT C.C
*EPLIZIT C.C
*NOCTURNAL C.C
*NUESTRO PRIDE C.C
**OLD MEMORIES C.C
*OLDIES C.C*[/QUOTE]
:worship:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Getting closer


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> IMPALAS MAGAZINE NEXT TOUR
> STOP IS @ FRESNO CONVENTION CENTER
> APRIL 27th 2014 11AM-5PM:thumbsup:[/
> SIZE]



TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't forget to stop by The Cholo Dj's booth to get our cans of silly string. There's gonna be a big big silly string fight just before the trophy presentation.


----------



## SUAVECITO CC (Jan 14, 2013)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ROLL CALL FOR THE 2014 IMPALAS MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER SHOW:thumbsup:
> *BLVD KINGS C.C
> *IMPALAS C.C
> *TRAFFIC C.C
> ...



:worship:[/QUOTE]

SUAVECITO C.C will be there.


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ROLL CALL FOR THE 2014 IMPALAS MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER SHOW:thumbsup:
> *BLVD KINGS C.C
> *IMPALAS C.C
> *TRAFFIC C.C
> ...


ADVANCED TICKETS FOR THE FRESNO SUPER SHOW THIS SUNDAY ARE BEING SOLD FOR $20.00 DOLLARS AT "KOOL DESIGNS (559)252-5665 OR AT THE SELLAND BOX OFFICE IN FRESNO! KIDS 10 UNDER ARE FREE WITH A PAID ADUIT DOORS WILL OPEN SUNDAY AT 11AM-5PM FOR THE PUBLIC:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

See you Saturday, then Sunday....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

64Rag said:


>


*YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THE FRESNO SUPER SHOW THIS SUNDAY!*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh I won't...


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

What time is move in? And what time does show start? Flyers don't say


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


PRE-REG MOVE-IN FOR INDOORS IS SATURDAY NIGHT FROM 5PM-11PM.......INDOOR SPACE FOR THE "IMPALAS MAGAZINE FRESNO SUPER SHOW" THIS SUNDAY IS SOLD OUT!!!!!
YOU CAN STILL REGISTER YOUR CAR OR BIKE SUNDAY DAY OF SHOW FOR OUTDOORS MOVE-IN IS FROM..... 
6AM-11AM SUNDAY!!! SHOW OPEN TO THE PUBLIC @ 11AM-5PM:thumbsup:[/
QUOTE]
TTT


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

This will be my first show in 3 yrs


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

MR.559 said:


> This will be my first show in 3 yrs


COOL SEE YOU OUT THERE GILLY...:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

droppedltd said:


> What time is move in? And what time does show start? Flyers don't say



Move in is 6 am, and show starts at 11-5


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Nor Cal Ridahz CC will be there


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ADVANCED TICKETS FOR THE FRESNO SUPER SHOW THIS SUNDAY ARE BEING SOLD FOR $20.00 DOLLARS AT "KOOL DESIGNS (559)252-5665 OR AT THE SELLAND BOX OFFICE IN FRESNO! KIDS 10 UNDER ARE FREE WITH A PAID ADUIT DOORS WILL OPEN SUNDAY AT 11AM-5PM FOR THE PUBLIC:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]


TTT.......


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj is in the building.....kicking it at the hotel. It's frickin raining.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

BAKO BULLYZ said:


>


TTT


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> This will be my first show in 3 yrs




Be real koo to see at shoes again Gilly. 

That's what happens when u get a small vacation. Lol


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Any info on the bully show intree fees or anything


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Blvd kings will be on there way soon


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

johnnie65 said:


> Blvd kings will be on there way soon


You setting up tomorrow? Outside?


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Are they allowing us to bring ice chests


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Are they allowing us to bring ice chests



:yes:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

POST UP PIC'S


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Man, looks like going to be a good show. Left at midnite. Went back at 6:30 to finish setting up. Came home be back late today.


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Nick Badella A.K.A 
"CALIFORNIA CUSTOM'S" 
STOP BY HIS BOOTH AT THE FRESNO SUPER SHOW TODAY
TODAY SUNDAY AT THE FRESNO CONVENTION CENTER 11AM-5PM


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Beautiful day


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice pics:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

It was a koo show.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

(801)WHEELS said:


> View attachment 1200650
> View attachment 1200666
> View attachment 1200674
> View attachment 1200690



Lol, Bullshit Nick


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Who took best of show LOWRIDER bike


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Who took best of show LOWRIDER bike


LIL MALDITO TOPDOGS BIKE CLUB


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

MR.559 said:


> Beautiful day
> [URL=
> 
> How did u manage to pull off a selfie like this lol


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

dave_st23 said:


> MR.559 said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful day
> ...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Lol


----------



## IntORagS (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the props fellas. Been a few years since I been at a lowrider show with one of my rides.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

IntORagS said:


> Thanks for all the props fellas. Been a few years since I been at a lowrider show with one of my rides.


The 63 was looking stunning good job homie


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

"WANTED TO TAKE THIS TIME TO GIVE EVERYONE A HUUUGE THANK YOU FOR COMING OUT TO OUR FRESNO Q-VO TOUR 2014 STOP AT THE FRESNO CONVENTION CENTER THIS LAST WEEKEND.....WITHOUT EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YOU THIS WOULD NOT HAVE BEEN AS BIG AS A SUCCESS AS IT WAS.WE HOPE YOU ALL HAD A GREAT TIME...SEE YOU AT THE NEXT STOP SANTA MARIA AUGUST 17TH 2014......


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

IntORagS said:


> Thanks for all the props fellas. Been a few years since I been at a lowrider show with one of my rides.



What's up Robert! Congrats on the placing bro. I remember seeing this car before it looks now. You guys built a very clean rag. Very nicely detailed. Love the a/c vents!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> "WANTED TO TAKE THIS TIME TO GIVE EVERYONE A HUUUGE THANK YOU FOR COMING OUT TO OUR FRESNO Q-VO TOUR 2014 STOP AT THE FRESNO CONVENTION CENTER THIS LAST WEEKEND.....WITHOUT EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YOU THIS WOULD NOT HAVE BEEN AS BIG AS A SUCCESS AS IT WAS.WE HOPE YOU ALL HAD A GREAT TIME...SEE YOU AT THE NEXT STOP SANTA MARIA AUGUST 17TH 2014......



First show in 3 yrs and me and the fam bam had a great time gracias


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup: more of this model??


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

IntORagS said:


> Thanks for all the props fellas. Been a few years since I been at a lowrider show with one of my rides.


I missed this show :banghead:looks like a good turn out:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------

